# PT 145 Mag Release Without Pushing Button



## fcfd57 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just got a new PT145 and went to the range. While shooting at the range the magazine kept droping out without pushing the release, and causes a miss feed. The gun is brand new out of the box. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had my PT145 for 6-7 months now with no issues. I did notice early on and that it was difficult to insert a full mag with the slide forward until the springs got broken in a bit. Are you sure it's locking in completely?


----------



## fcfd57 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had the same problem. When I noticed the Mag dropping i put it back in a pull down to ensure its looked in. At first I thought maybe I wasnt pushing it in all the way. I also have a PT111 and have never had a problem. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## andrewsreed (May 2, 2009)

my pt140 does this. it drives me nuts and i hate it and im getting rid of this gun because of it...


----------



## cjweeks21 (May 5, 2010)

*re: mag dropping out...*

I have a pt111 pro and i have noticed a misfeed upon initial rack when neglect to make sure the magazine is secured properly. I have noticed it works virtually flawlessly when i quit being a wuss and "slap" the mag in the gun. Its a gun, for crying out loud. Its a polymer/metal machine. And if we are the proper operators of said machine, which we should be (its far too dangerous machine to not be), it falls right in line and acts appropriately. I have never had a misfire, misfeed (when clip is secure), or failure to eject in the year that I have owned the pt111. I have put aprx 2000 rounds through it. I am a solid taurus fan. I will continue to buy taurus until i feel it isnt in my best interest.

Chris


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Are you left handed?
I had this with a PT-945.
It was embarassing to say the least.
My trigger finger was depressing the mag release

AFS


----------



## meyer34 (Feb 10, 2013)

Take a 6 in mill file that is just a tiny bit wider that the notch in the mag. File the notch all the way to the bottom. This fixed mine. Never fell out after. Good luck hope it works for you.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

fcfd57 said:


> I just got a new PT145 and went to the range. While shooting at the range the magazine kept droping out without pushing the release, and causes a miss feed. The gun is brand new out of the box. Has anyone else had this problem?


Contact Taurus, they made different version of this mag for different years of the gun, contact then and let them know, and ask if they can swap your mags out for working ones.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Taurus quality-control, again...


Perhaps you should see it as a quick-magazine-change feature, instead of as a "bug."


----------

